
An Advanced Civilization Could Resist the Accelerating Expansion of the Universe - godelmachine
https://arxiv.org/abs/1806.05203
======
nabla9
Heh.

Slightly more sufficiently advanced civilization might encode information of
themselves and their civilization into hawking points that are patterns left
after even the biggest black holes have evaporated and the universe is
timelike. We could see evidence of those civilizations in the CMB Sky.

~~~
godelmachine
Looks like much of what you are saying comes directly from this -
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1808.01740](https://arxiv.org/abs/1808.01740)

~~~
nabla9
Pretty much. Conformal cyclic cosmology predicts that you could see the left
over ripples from the last universe in the CMB Sky.

~~~
godelmachine
Would you please point me to some books and research papers which pontificate
more on this topic, maybe even be understandable to a layman like me?

The latter part is purely expendable.

~~~
nabla9
Cycles of Time: An Extraordinary New View of the Universe by Roger Penrose.

Listen the Sean Carrol's podcast with Roger Penrose, or read the transcript to
get the general idea.
[https://www.preposterousuniverse.com/podcast/2019/01/07/epis...](https://www.preposterousuniverse.com/podcast/2019/01/07/episode-28-roger-
penrose-on-spacetime-consciousness-and-the-universe/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conformal_cyclic_cosmology](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conformal_cyclic_cosmology)

------
godelmachine
Related ->
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17892755](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17892755)

------
godelmachine
Definitely something Nick Bostrom would love delving deeper into.

